# 57 corvette custom



## frank 81 (Aug 3, 2012)

1957 corvette custom 2 sp kickback check it out in buy sell & trade forum.View attachment 59995


----------



## WEAKFISH (Aug 7, 2012)

Great bike!!!


----------

